# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Boeing Airpower Teaming System, Loyal Wingman drone, The Boeing Company, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - The Boeing Company

Home Page - boeing.com/defense/airpower-teaming-system

Boeing Airpower Teaming System on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Boeing Airpower Teaming System - Designed in Australia

Published on Feb 26, 2019




> Boeing video animation of Airpower Teaming System "loyal wingman" unmanned aircraft designed in Australia and scheduled to fly in 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Boeing Reveals 'Loyal Wingman' Sidekick Drone for Fighter Jets"
The robotic aircraft would fly shotgun with crewed aircraft, giving them an edge in combat.

by Kyle Mizokami
February 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Boeing unveils first Loyal Wingman Aircraft

May 4, 2020




> Take a look at the first unmanned #LoyalWingman aircraft prototype, one of three prototype aircraft for the Royal Australian Air Force. These aircraft are designed to extend and protect existing aircraft, and they’re the foundation for the global Boeing Airpower Teaming System aircraft to be developed for other global forces.

----------


## Airicist

First prototype of Boeing's Loyal Wingman drone

May 18, 2020




> Boeing Australia has delivered the first of three prototype advanced combat drones to the Royal Australian Air Force. The unmanned aircraft, nicknamed Loyal Wingman, can fly alongside piloted fighters or on solo missions.

----------


## Airicist2

Boeing Airpower Teaming System Advances Flight Testing

Nov 5, 2021




> Our Boeing Australia team has expanded its flight-test program of the Boeing Airpower Teaming System, with two aircraft successfully completing separate flight missions at the Woomera Range Complex recently.
> 
> The first Loyal Wingman aircraft developed with the Royal Australian Air Force demonstrated a range of key characteristics during the test flights to continue to expand the flight envelope. A second aircraft also successfully completed its first flight mission.

----------

